# Hello



## milliered (Sep 2, 2012)

I love Halloween and was lucky enough to meet a man that has a great love also. We are getting married October 31, 2012. Which means I am super excited and stressed 
We are both older and decided this wedding should be fun and what we enjoy. It is a costume wedding/party with the reception at the same place as the cermony. We are even giving out prizes for the best costumes. 
We are DIY and sometimes that can be stressful as well as, fun. Any ideas are greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, millie


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome milliered! Congratulations on the upcoming wedding too! Awesome finding a mate who has the same obsession. You'll find alot of people who like minded here and full of creativity and ideas.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard, and Congratulations!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

how much fun is that going to be!! you came to the right place for Ideas, welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## milliered (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for the welcome! 

Here is where we are in development so far:

We rented an old Masonic Lodge for the cermony/party.
Our clothes are traditonal white style wedding dress and tux, but from there we have them tattered and cut. There are dark spots to resemble decay and soil. We also have blue dye on there to resemble aging and something toxic. My veil is long with the tattered look and the groom will have a tophat.
Our faces will be painted white to resemble corspes of star crosssed lovers from many years ago.
In the small lobby we will have a popcorn machine and a green screen to take your pictures. As well as a ticket taker. The door greeter will be Wednesday Addams. 
The inside of the room has theator seating from the 20's and two stages with the Mason symbols. In the back we will have tables set up to eat and socailize. We will be doing a simple buffet food with names for all the foods. The foods I am working toward are things we can do easily without a lot of time investment.
We will have a short movie show first. It is a homemovie we have been working on all summer about a couple that digs up a wedding outfit and becomes obessed. At the end of the movie we will come in together and we will perform Rocky Horror Picture song Time Warp. At the end of the song we will go forward to the alter and we will say our written vows. We will have a witch sing Bette Midler's Hocus Pocus and than we will have the exchange of rings. Our rings have rubies in them and we will have something about the protection of the rubies in the cermony. 
After the cermony we will have a live band as well as canned music. We are going to have a costume judging and hand out tropies and ribbons. 
We are expecting about 60 people. We plan on having long tables and I am going to do tablescapes all the way down each table. We will have black roses, bats, skulls, pumpkins and jackelaterns with tea lights, rats small tombstones and cats. We are doing plastic dinnerware in orange and black. 
I am working on a candy bar with treat bags for guests to take home. 

If any of you have any ideas or suggestions please let me know. Our cake topper is a cementary with a zombie wedding couple.


----------



## milliered (Sep 2, 2012)

I forgot to mention that we will have a fortune teller and LCD lights with lifesize figures throughout hte place. We plan on having haybales also.


----------



## weirdzombie (Sep 3, 2012)

*Just Joined*

This is a cool site! Thanks everyone for all the great ideas and info!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well congratulations! It takes really special people to get married on a holiday! So after your married, you will have to figure out how to celebrate both your anniversary and TOT's on the same night. But you will have a year to plan it out! 

Have a Happy Celebration, and many Well Wishes for a long and exciting marriage!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome Millie! I am so excited for you! Your wedding sounds like it will be what every ghoul dreams of! it would be really cool if after the reception you both could be driven away in a hearse! What are your invitations like?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Millered and best wishes on your upcoming wedding. Sounds like it will be a blast!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

And congratulations! Getting married THIS October? Weddings certainly are stressful, after getting through ours but doing it "our" way, we got featured in a magazine, I keep tossing around the idea to write a book on it. Good luck!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have the wedding pretty well covered. I remember a member here getting married on Halloween and they went with "The Birds" theme. I always thought that was pretty cool. Maybe you could use that idea in the powder rooms. Pick up a bunch at Dollar Tree, and put them everywhere in the room. Have them on every surface, hanging from the ceiling, on the top of the stalls looking down. Just a little something to creep people out when nature calls. By the way, what state are you in? Not that I'm planning on dropping in or anything. lol


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------

